# 3 Neue MMOs, eure Meinung?



## Gamer090 (29. Oktober 2018)

Hi zusammen

Da ich mal wieder Bock hatte ein MMO zu zocken und auch schon viele MMOs gezockt habe, bin ich auf YT auf die Suche nach den neusten MMOs. DIe Liste an neuen ist Lang aber am meisten gefällt mir "Ascent: Infinite Realm" oder kurz, A:IR.
Die Steampunkwelt und das man mit Luftschiffen, Mechs und auf Mounts kämpfen kann lässt den PVP Teil besonders interessant werden. Klar das es auch Housing und RvR gibt, nur das Bezahlmodell ist noch unbekannt.  

Hier mal ein Video das die meisten Infos erklärt, was sagt ihr dazu? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LqgwMp5Zsyg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hier ein zweites MMO: Crowfall

- Hauptsächlich PVP
- Jeder Spieler bekommt sein eigenes Königreich
- Keine Level
- Sehr viele Möglichkeiten zur Charakteranpassung, nicht nur kosmetisch sondern ich meine die Fähigkeiten 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DouF2Qc-pi8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Das dritte ist Lost Ark
- PVE sowie PVP vorhanden
- Diverse recht gut gestaltete Dungeons
- Kampf erinnert an Hack&Slash
- Im Moment leider nur auf Koreanisch verfügbar





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bI9Wk8JnDDc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Ascent Infinite Realm, was sagt ihr dazu?*

Bin ich der einzige dem das Spiel interessiert?  Das Spiel ist im Moment nur in Koreanisch Verfügbar ajedenfber soweit ich richtig informiert bin kommt auch eine Englische Version, eine Deutsche weiss ich nicht. Oder die kommt später, jedenfalls ist die Characktererstellung echt gut geworden und das ganze PVP ist der Hammer. Nur beim PVE habe ich noch Zweifel, habe bis jetzt gerade mal 3 Dungeons auf YT gefunden  , da muss es sicher mehr geben.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Ascent Infinite Realm, was sagt ihr dazu?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige dem das Spiel interessiert?



Weiß ich nicht, aber zumindest ich bin einfach nur fertig mit MMOs.(besonders diese Koreagrinder)
In den letzten 10 Jahren gab es so viele, dass man entweder bei einem geblieben ist oder wie ich keine mehr sehen will.

Und was ich da so im Trailer gesehen habe haut mich nicht gerade vom Hocker...


----------



## Gamer090 (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Ascent Infinite Realm, was sagt ihr dazu?*

Ich habe Jahrelnag MMOs gezockt und dann aufgehört aber seit kurzem wieder dabei solange es ein antsändiges Bezahlmodell ist und das Spiel passt.


----------



## Gamer090 (13. November 2018)

Habe den Startbeitrag aktualisiert und 2 neue MMOs hinzugefügt.


----------



## azzih (13. November 2018)

Ich schau mir die Videos mal an. Aber MMO ist halt auch son Ding was ein bisschen ausgelutscht ist. Früher war das noch richtig geiles Aha-Erlebnis, so zu WoW Classic und DAoC Zeiten. Plötzlich mit hunderten Leuten gleichzeitig spielen, ein komplett neues Spielerlebnis für mich, das mich damals locker 2 Jahre kaum losgelassen hat.  Aber alle MMOs die danach kamen haben halt nicht mehr das Gefühl gehabt, sondern man hat vieles schon mal gesehen. Dieser typische MMO Grind nervt halt auch irgendwann und Asia MMOs sind bei Grind auch immer ganz übel.


----------



## Gamer090 (13. November 2018)

Muss dir zustimmen, WoW Classic war der Hammer und auch recht Schwer, es dauerte sehr lange bis man eine einigermassen Anständie Ausrüstung hatte, je nachdem wie gut die Gilde war. Seit WoW habe ich sehr viele MMOs gespielt und bis auf Perfect World das mittlerweile nur noch Müll ist!, habe ich alle nach 2-3 Monaten aufgegeben.  

Mein Favorit ist immer noch A:IR gefolgt vonCrowfall und Lost ark als letzter weil nur auf Koreanisch im Moment


----------



## Basti1988 (14. November 2018)

A:IR schaut interessant aus, ich gucke mir später mal das ganze Video an.

Ich warte nur auf WoW: Classic das einzig Wahre MMORPG 

Freue mich wieder mit meinem Krieger die DPS Charts zu dominieren.


----------



## Viking30k (17. November 2018)

Ist der PVP Teil bei Ascent: Infinite Realm optional? Sieht eigentlich interessant aus aber ich spiele nie wieder ein Spiel mit zwangs pvp in Black desert hat mich das dermaßen genervt das ich sowas nicht mehr brauche


----------



## Gamer090 (17. November 2018)

Es gibt auch PVE Inhalte, ich hoffe das die nicht zu kurz ausfalllen weil ich Hauptsächlich PVE spiele, habe schon mehrere Videos gesehen zu den Dungeons.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B2qrEnCxmLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M349ZdlejJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. November 2018)

Habe mich mal etwas weiter erkundigt zu Lost Ark und finde weiterhin nichts auf Englisch oder Deutsch nicht mal ihre Webseite. Aber ich hoffe dass das Spiel zumindest auf Englisch kommt, dieser Dungeon sieht Hammer aus.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mEbyD5769JA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## endorph1ne (23. November 2018)

Seit Tera Online im Jahre 2012 wurden unzählige koreanische MMORPGs veröffentlicht und sie alle haben etwas gemein:

In den ersten Momenten sehen die Spiele ganz hübsch aus und machen dank neuer targeting Systeme auch viel Spaß (Actioncombat statt Tab-Targeting), nachdem man aber das Maxlevel erreicht hat oder irgendwas in den Spielen erreichen möchte merkt man wie Pay2Win-lastig das ganze ist und sollten diese Spiele dies am Anfang nicht aufweisen, so werden die p2w-mechaniken spätestens einige Wochen nach Release nachgereicht.

Ich meine die Essenz eines MMORPGs ist es doch durch coole Rüstung aufzufallen, weil die Rüstung allen Umstehenden zeigt: "schaut her ich habe Boss XY auf der höchsten Schwierigkeitsstufe erlegt". Natürlich ist der Erfolg an sich und die Stärke des Charakters wichtig, doch im Endeffekt soll es doch auch der ganze Server merken oder?

Und genau daran scheitern die meisten koreanischen MMOs, man öffnet den Shop, sucht sich das knappste Outfit für seine asiatische Waifu aus und schon ist man fertig (Black Desert Online ist aktuell das prominenste Beispiel hierfür). Meist wird es auch dadurch verteidigt, dass es doch "nur" optisch sei aber gerade das optische, die Mounts, Begleiter etc, das alles sollte man sich selber erarbeiten, statt einfach die Kreditkarte zu zücken.

Und genau das ist der kulturelle Unterschied zwischen Südostasien und Europa, die Leute haben dort kaum Wohnraum und werden vor allem in Südkorea und Japan seit der Kindheit darauf getrimmt immer der Gewinner zu sein, egal was es kostet.
Deswegen auch die hohe Selbstmordrate in den Ländern aber auch der Boom der mobile Games, weil man sich da alles durch Mikrotransaktionen erkaufen kann und somit immer einer der besten sein kann.

Und dann auch noch die Unreal Engine, ich kann diese Texturen nicht mehr sehen, jedes Spiel aus Asien sieht gleich aus weil sie alle auf der Unreal Engine 3 oder 4 basieren, damit kommen auch übelste performance Probleme weil die Engine nicht für MMORPGs ausgelegt ist. Es hat bei Tera nicht geklappt, Blade&Soul hatte ebenfalls Probleme und dies wird auch auf AI:R zutreffen.

Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, das soll kein Hate sein, ich habe mich jahrelang auf diese Spiele gefreut aber koreanische MMOs und faires Gameplay das geht beides nicht, auf eines muss man verzichten.
Auch westliche Entwickler haben so langsam Blut geleckt und lassen den PC Gaming Markt hängen.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. November 2018)

Habe bis jetzt nur Blade and Soul gezockt von den Koreanischen und nach wenigen Monaten aufgehört weil das Spiel zum Grossen Teil alleine zu bewältigen ist, du kommst in vielel dungeons alleine klar! Auf den hohen Leveln war ich nie und dort kann es anders sein, aber wenn man eine Instanz in einer Gruppe besuchen wollte gestaltete sich die Suche nach Gruppenmitgliedern in den iefen Leveln schwer. Wahrscheinlich wollten sie das die Spieler möglichst schnell auf Max Level landen damit dann erst die schweren Instanzen kommen. 

Aber nur wegen Blade and Soul werde ich A:IR nicht testen, sondern ich freue mich auf die Beta und bilde mir dann mein Urteil. Sowei ich weiss bist du bei A:IR nach 30 Stunden auf Lvl 30, das höchste Level im Moment  

Wenn ich am meine Zeit bei WoW Classic zurück denke, mit 30 Stunden warst du auch zu Beginn nicht sehr hoch im Level, ausser jemand hat dich durch die Quests gezogen was aber viel zu langweilig war.


----------



## tobse2056 (23. November 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> il. Sowei ich weiss bist du bei A:IR nach 30 Stunden auf Lvl 30, das höchste Level im Moment


 Das ist und war in Tera auch nicht anders.Aber sobald du Max level bist geht auch erst das richtige Spiel los , Items verbessern und Farmen,das Item Level hochbringen...die Art den Char zu spielen perfektionieren, Instanzen und Bosse lernen.

Da AIR von selben Machern ist und Optisch sehr ähnlich ist, hoffe das es auch dort so sein wird.
AIR ist für mich und einen Kumpel die große Hoffnung, wir finden seit TERA kein neues mmorpg mehr , wir vergleichen neue mmo's immer mit Tera's Kampfsystem und sind dann immer eintäuscht.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. November 2018)

Tera habe ich nur kurz gespielt und hat mir irgendwie nie zugesat, weiss nicht mehr warum aber war eine kurze Spielzeit.


----------



## Desrupt0r (23. November 2018)

Ich warte seit Ewigkeiten auf Informationen bezüglich Lost Ark. Aber es kommt einfach nichts.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. November 2018)

Ich sehe uf YT immer wieder Videos wo das Spiel aif Koreanisch gespielt wird aber ich weiss nicht ob die Entwickler mindestens mal eine Englische Version veröffentlichen  Nicht mal ihre Webseite ist auf Englisch, mir kommt Losst ark vollständiger und mit mehr Inhalt vor als A:IR. Das liegt aber vielleicht auch daran das ich auf YT kaum Videos zum PVE Teil von A:IR finde, aber bei Lost Ark gibt es Regelmässig was und die Dungons sehen Hammer aus.

So wie dieser Weltboss  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xNIBYairXx8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Apokh (26. November 2018)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Ich warte seit Ewigkeiten auf Informationen bezüglich Lost Ark. Aber es kommt einfach nichts.



Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.

Das MMORPG Lost Ark kommt nach Europa - Chinesen sind Schuld


----------



## Desrupt0r (26. November 2018)

Apokh schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.
> 
> Das MMORPG Lost Ark kommt nach Europa - Chinesen sind Schuld



Nicht wirklich, das es Pläne gibt wird ja schon länger vermutet - aber es gibt nicht mal ansatzweise irgendeinen Termin wann es dazu kommen wird. Aber egal, ich werde warten! Sieht einfach hammer aus!


----------



## Gamer090 (26. November 2018)

Freut mich das es immerhin geplant ist das Spiel auch zu uns zu bringen, hoffentlich erscheint es hier schon nächstes Jahr aber ich befürchte erst in 2 Jahren.


----------



## -Atlanter- (2. Dezember 2018)

Zu Spiel 3:
Diesem Bericht zu Folge soll das Spiel gut sein und in sozialen Netzwerken oft geteilt werden. Allerdings geht man dort davon aus, dass eine Veröffentlichung in Europa frühestens 2020 kommen könnte, sofern sich ein internationaler Publisher findet. Wenn du also nicht solange warten willst, solltest du dich wohl für etwas anderes entscheiden, außer du kannst gut koreanisch und erwägst einen Umzug nach Südkorea. 
Lost Ark: Woher kommt der Hype? Wir brauchen dieses Korea-RPG

Von diesen Spielen scheinen mir die Spiele 1 und 3 mir am ehesten zu gefallen. 
...aber ich kann dir keine hilfreiche Empfehlung anbieten. Ich hatte vor 8-10 Jahren ein koreanisches MMORPG mit Actionkampfsystem gespielt. Aber es hat mich damals zu viel Zeit gekostet in dem Spiel (Name: AirRivals) mitzuhalten. Mitzuhalten im Sinne von zu zeitaufwendigem PVE (Grinden) und dem Mithalten im PVP ohne Echtgeld-Glücksspiele. Daher hatte ich vor 7 Jahren dem Genre den Rücken zugewandt um mich mehr auf andere Genres zu konzentrieren.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Dezember 2018)

Ich weiss das es nur auf Koreanisch ist und genau da liegt eben das Problem, es muss ein Publisher her der das Spiel hier vertreibt, die Auswahl ist gross genug.  

Zu A:IR, das ist meine Nr.2 jedoch sehe dort mehr PVP als PVE bis jetzt und freue mich schon auf die Beta um zu testen was das Spiel zu bieten hat.


----------



## Gamer090 (12. Dezember 2018)

Die Vorfreude auf Lost Ark ist bei mir gerade etwas gedämpft worden:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hUDa6ZuNUJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



63$ für ein paar Items und ein Mount, wer nur das Weihnachtsoutfit will der zahlt 35$  Ich habe Jahrelang verschiedene MMOs gezockt auch F2P und mir ist noch nie ein so teures Paket oder Item im Shop vorgekommen!

Hoffentlich wird das Spiel nicht zur Cash Cow sonst bin ich weg!


----------

